# Aqua Soil- Amazonia II??



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

Is it normal for Aqua Soil-Amazonia II to bleach water yellow??
I did a dry start on some UG and HC for some time and about two weeks ago I filled it with water and every time I change it, it is yellow.
Thank you.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Are you distrubing the substrate when you fill it. AS II should fill very clear.


----------



## czernia03 (Apr 16, 2010)

No, I use small air hose. To day I did 80% water change and it turned slightly yellow in three hours. The water I drained from the tank was like pee.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

It's normal, especially if you have Power Sand. My water has been dark tea color since I started the tank 3 weeks ago (with the old-style Amazonia). Some fish look great in blackwater. Enjoy  It will clear up, eventually ...


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

OVT said:


> It's normal, especially if you have Power Sand. My water has been dark tea color since I started the tank 3 weeks ago (with the old-style Amazonia). Some fish look great in blackwater. Enjoy  It will clear up, eventually ...


I'm pretty sure the idea behind AS II was to address some of the cloudy startup issues that happened frequently with AS, especially if your water is hard.

I've always been amazed it how clear my water is at startup using AS II, but everyone's mileage will vary.


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Add some activated carbon and remove it after two weeks or so, and add some Purigen as well. Amano recommends using activated carbon during the initial setup anyway. I use AS I and there is a lot of crap it that can be absorbed, in addition to tannins.


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

I used Amazonia II once. Everything was great for a couple of months and then it began to degrade in my tank. :-x It was a nightmare to say the least and I ended up removing the substrate and tossing it into my garden compost pile. It began by giving the water a slightly yellowish appearance that is a bit different from tannin coloration--it was more of a yellow straw color and then progressed to literally mud water within a couple of weeks and it didn't matter if I did a water change or not. Within two or three days the water was back to a thick hazy mess. I replaced it with Eco-Complete without any issues.


----------

